# Vampire Masquerade Bloodlines...



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

my pc has the minimum requirements well by far but it still lags.... and i have notcied that my hard drive light is running constantly so i figured that my page file was too large so i resized it (originally at 1.5x actual memory). It seems to be running better. I also installed the patch version 1.2. In the readme file it says to increase the pagefile to 1400 MB which is insane since i only have 512 MB of ram...

does anybody with this game have any lagging problems...? this game seems to lag more than that of far cry (very high settings) and doom 3 (high settings)................

wouldnt that cause alot of disk thrashing?

thanx...


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

here is what i would do.

go into the page file settings, and set it for 0 page file. (there's a box to disable it)
you will need to reboot, make sure the pagefile is gone.

then, defrag the hard disk that the page file was on.

then, enable a custom page file with a 768 meg minumum, and set your max to at least 1024, preferrably, no maximum.

this will force windows to create a 768 meg space on the hard disk that is not made up of fragments. because of this, the hard drive will end up doing significantly less work, and at the same time, your computer will be able to resize the page file if needed..

(although, with 512 megs ram, you might try running the game with 0 page file)

keep in mind that although more and more components are being built for "gaming" the computer's main purpose in life is not to play a particular game, you may need to change some settings each time you play certain games.


and, there is a few misnomers about page files. 

although the common conception is that you need 1.5x your ram, there is more to it that that.

different applications might need more than your ram+1.5x your ram. at this point, the computer is going to want to resize the file.

but as a minimum size, your machine shouldn't need more than 1.5x your ram, with a maximum of whatever it takes to run your games. (you are going to need to experiment a little to find what each game needs, it isn't just written.)

also, for what it's worth, bloodlines runs perfectly smooth on my machine with no swap file, yet lags a little if i use a swap file, no matter how i had it set, or _even if the swap file was on it's *own* hard disk._ 
so in my experiences, all the lag this game tosses at you is related 100% to the swap file, and the fact that it even has one seems to be a problem.

my machine is also nothing like yours, mine sucks.


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

hey thanx i appreciate i followed your advice and disabled my pc of the pagefile... restarted and defraged... restarted once more just to "refresh" my system...

i started to play vampire and got this...

"unable to allocate 200.00 MB"

dont ya just love error messages lol.

so i rose the min/max to 512 and played vampire and it works like a doozy...

one weird thing happened when i talked to this guy he said a line... seconds later he repeated it... but it stopped after i got rid of him...

well anyways thanx for the help.


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

hey do you ever have problems with the game crashing?

its loads a new place but then just ends and takes me back to windows.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i really wouldn't set the min and max tp the same number for this.

the max number is the one you should be changing.


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

aggravation... when i try to go the downtown area it crashes... i dont understand... i have the patch and surpass system requirements. maybe its just a faulty copy of the game.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

my friend had the same problem with the downtown area, and his machine exceeds yours.

he thought it was a bad copy aswell.

whereas i could go to the downtown area, with my slightly sorry machine.


----------



## silverwolf82587 (Jul 4, 2004)

hey good news it actually made it to the downtown area which amazed me... only took 5 times. hasnt crashed since except for the "low on virtual memory warning" which knocked me out of the game.

i love fish cause they're so delcious... gotta go fishn.


----------

